# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Drug Testing could put Pacquiao/Mayweather fight on hold...

## BgMc31

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4766171

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Pacman is on something... little punk

----------


## Cassano

hopefully this is one of the many publicity stunts they pull before the fight. does anyone really believe manny is on steroids ?

----------


## Monster87

I think so man. His unwillingness to take the test is a declaration of guilt in my eyes. His camp should have thought this through, there are ways to get past tests; denying the request seems rash and unwise. It's gonna be really disappointing if it doesn't go down now.

----------


## T_Dubp

He doesn't want his training to get "interrupted" by having to take blood tests, what a bunch of croc. But funny how both sides try to flame each other over the matter.

----------


## CORR24

He doesnt really want to fight Manny they knew Manny didnt like to give blood within 30 days of the fight its against his training routine, its like havin sex before a fight most boxers dont do it. Mayweather is lookin for a way out of this fight Manny said he would give urine that close to the fight but not blood he feels it will make him weaker. Boxings rules on testing doesnt take blood within 30 days of the fight but mayweathers people want to change the rules its bullshit. Manny said he would give blood immediatley post fight so y would he agree to do that if he was on anything. Bottom line mayweather is a bitch!

----------


## BgMc31

> He doesnt really want to fight Manny they knew Manny didnt like to give blood within 30 days of the fight its against his training routine, its like havin sex before a fight most boxers dont do it. Mayweather is lookin for a way out of this fight Manny said he would give urine that close to the fight but not blood he feels it will make him weaker. Boxings rules on testing doesnt take blood within 30 days of the fight but mayweathers people want to change the rules its bullshit. Manny said he would give blood immediatley post fight so y would he agree to do that if he was on anything. Bottom line mayweather is a bitch!


Completely ridiculous statement.  :Aajack:

----------


## Monster87

Perhaps mayweather even introduced the request to create a diversion from his own indiscretions!!!! 

naw, i'm sure there'll all clean...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WDMF

> Completely ridiculous statement.


BgMc31, I know your Pro Floyd. Why does Floyd need a special test outside the norm for boxing or the fight doesn't happen? I mean come on....my instinct tells me there is something else going on here.

----------


## Cassano

> I think so man. His unwillingness to take the test is a declaration of guilt in my eyes. His camp should have thought this through, there are ways to get past tests; denying the request seems rash and unwise. It's gonna be really disappointing if it doesn't go down now.


i can see where manny is coming from though, if i was fighting i know that i wouldnt want to give blood the day of a fight. i dont see why mayweathers camp wont allow him to give blood after the fight. i really hope its all publicity!

----------


## BgMc31

> BgMc31, I know your Pro Floyd. Why does Floyd need a special test outside the norm for boxing or the fight doesn't happen? I mean come on....my instinct tells me there is something else going on here.


Because of Manny's meteoric rise in boxing over the last couple years. Continuing to put on weight while keeping speed and power it usually unheard of after going up 2-3 weight classes, but seven? C'mon. 

Everyone knows that taking a teaspoon of blood before any athletic competition won't hurt you, regardless of superstition. Why is Manny bawking at this? Why not submit to the most strenuous of testing standards before the biggest fight in history? It puts this fight on level playing field without doubts. If he beats Mayweather, Mayweather has no excuses. This apprehension towards testing is playing right into Mayweather's plan. As any good fighter knows, the mental game before the fight can be just as important as what goes on in the ring, during the fight.

----------


## CORR24

> Because of Manny's meteoric rise in boxing over the last couple years. Continuing to put on weight while keeping speed and power it usually unheard of after going up 2-3 weight classes, but seven? C'mon. 
> 
> Everyone knows that taking a teaspoon of blood before any athletic competition won't hurt you, regardless of superstition. Why is Manny bawking at this? Why not submit to the most strenuous of testing standards before the biggest fight in history? It puts this fight on level playing field without doubts. If he beats Mayweather, Mayweather has no excuses. This apprehension towards testing is playing right into Mayweather's plan. As any good fighter knows, the mental game before the fight can be just as important as what goes on in the ring, during the fight.


Well first off there still pretty light weight classes so speed can easily be kept. And why not take blood immediately after the fight like manny agreed to. Floyd Mayweather cant just change the rules just because hes tryin to play a mind game with Manny. I believe that they will fight eventually and i hope mayweather gets his ass knocked out. He saw what manny did to cotto and is shittin his pants.

----------


## Tyson8583

All Mayweather is asking for is Olympic style testing that he went threw and every other Boxer in the Olympics goes threw. If wrestlers and boxers can do it in the Olympics then what problem will it cause the top two pound for pound fighters in the world? Also for 40 million plus and possibably being the biggest fight ever why wouldn't they do a stricter test. On top of that everyone knows Nevada’s drug testing is a joke. 

I don't know if he is on steroids or HGH but this definitely brings up questions.

Bottom line is these two need each other, just like Hagler and Hearns, Gatti and Ward, etc... A great trilogy would be awesome. This fight has to happen there is too much money on the line.

----------


## CORR24

I agree this fight has to happen. To big for it not to happen, this is the biggest thing goin on in boxing right now so its gonna go down eventually.

----------


## Danbireland

he isnt on anything people say he must be because he fought in so many different divisions well i.m.o. if you train most of the year and have v.good diet etc and arent able to put on 2-3 stone over the course of 5-8 years there is something seriously wrong.he wont give blood before fight as he believes it weakens your body mayweather knows this and i wouldnt be surprised if thats why he asked for the tests as he knows he get k/o if the fight went ahead.mayweather has made his money and would probually retire again now unbeaten and go down as a all time legend then risk being beaten

----------


## BgMc31

> Well first off there still pretty light weight classes so speed can easily be kept. And why not take blood immediately after the fight like manny agreed to. Floyd Mayweather cant just change the rules just because hes tryin to play a mind game with Manny. I believe that they will fight eventually and i hope mayweather gets his ass knocked out. He saw what manny did to cotto and is shittin his pants.


I doubt that...Floyd has fought bigger, stronger, fighters in the past and has done quite well...

BTW, Manny wants to sue Mayweather's camp now for defamation. Me thinks thou protest too much...
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4771718

----------


## BgMc31

> he isnt on anything people say he must be because he fought in so many different divisions well i.m.o. if you train most of the year and have v.good diet etc and arent able to put on 2-3 stone over the course of 5-8 years there is something seriously wrong.he wont give blood before fight as he believes it weakens your body mayweather knows this and i wouldnt be surprised if thats why he asked for the tests as he knows he get k/o if the fight went ahead.mayweather has made his money and would probually retire again now unbeaten and go down as a all time legend then risk being beaten


Good theory if Manny had gained a reasonable 15-20lbs, but Manny has gained close to 40 in 8yrs. Manny started his professional career at 106lbs. Floyd started his career at 130lbs.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

either way, whether it's Floyd pulling stuff, what do you think manny did with the overweight penalty? It's pretty obvious

I would like to see the outcome of this

----------


## Cassano

i cant help but think its all publicity. i think the fight will go ahead. in my opinion floyd is playin the psychological game with manny (and it looks like its workin) just like he did with hatton. he wants manny to come out swingin.

----------


## BgMc31

> i cant help but think its all publicity. i think the fight will go ahead. in my opinion floyd is playin the psychological game with manny (and it looks like its workin) just like he did with hatton. he wants manny to come out swingin.


Finally something we agree on!!! LOL!! Of course Floyd is playing mindgames. That's just smart. Remember Ali played the same games and that is what made him. The fight game is so much more than what happens in the ring. Floyd has probably the best boxing IQ than any fighter out there. He knows how to beat someone even before they walk in the ring. And like you said, it's working.

----------


## Danbireland

> Good theory if Manny had gained a reasonable 15-20lbs, but Manny has gained close to 40 in 8yrs. Manny started his professional career at 106lbs. Floyd started his career at 130lbs.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=414010

6 months prob not massive cardio in his pics while manny would do a huge amount but it is easily possible to get gains of 3 stone(39 lbs) in 8 years he was skin and bone at light flyweight now he looks heallthy at 140-147lbs and when fighting at 106lbs that is just the weight at the weigh in he would be closer to 115lbs stepping into the ring and now when he weighs in at 140+/- lbs he will step into the ring roughly the same weight so gains in 8 years are even less closer to the 20lbs that you said

----------


## Danbireland

> Good theory if Manny had gained a reasonable 15-20lbs, but Manny has gained close to 40 in 8yrs. Manny started his professional career at 106lbs. Floyd started his career at 130lbs.


david haye 13st 7lbs v phil day 18-3-2003 last fight 15st 7 lbs currently training at 16st 2 lbs so thats 2 st 7 lbs in 6 years i think thats 33lbs? and still climbing so it is possible.http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?hum...5774&cat=boxer

----------


## Cassano

both fighters at aged 16 weighed the same 106lbs. floyd has moved through the weights quicker and has even fought at 154. 

if the allegations were serious then floyd would have no case!

----------


## Danbireland

did he start at 106aswell ? didnt know that apperantly manny is going to sue now for accuseing him of aas use
http://pacman.craveonline.com/

----------


## Cassano

> did he start at 106aswell ? didnt know that apperantly manny is going to sue now for accuseing him of aas use
> http://pacman.craveonline.com/


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floyd_Mayweather,_Jr.

see his amatuer career, in 93 when floyd was 16 he fought at 106lbs

----------


## Danbireland

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floyd_Mayweather,_Jr.
> 
> see his amatuer career, in 93 when floyd was 16 he fought at 106lbs


learn something new every day and does anybody know if the olympic style testing floyd wants or any type of test commonly used can pick up hgh yet as i.m.o if any pro boxer was on anything it would prob be that?

----------


## BgMc31

> both fighters at aged 16 weighed the same 106lbs. floyd has moved through the weights quicker and has even fought at 154. 
> 
> if the allegations were serious then floyd would have no case!


Huge difference in gaining weight as an amatuer and a pro. As an amatuer and teenager you're still growing but eventually level off as you mature. As a pro Floyd has fought from 130lbs to 154 and when he fought at 154 he came in a couple pounds less than that limit. 

You cannot compare weight gained as a teenager and weight gained as an adult.

----------


## Cassano

> Huge difference in gaining weight as an amatuer and a pro. As an amatuer and teenager you're still growing but eventually level off as you mature. As a pro Floyd has fought from 130lbs to 154 and when he fought at 154 he came in a couple pounds less than that limit. 
> 
> You cannot compare weight gained as a teenager and weight gained as an adult.


are you saying that it is impossible for a 5'7 male at 16 years of age to go from 106lbs to 144lbs in 15 years without the use of AAS? also considering that at the lower weights there would have been a hell of a lot of dehydrating to make that weight, anywhere between 10-14lbs. I would say manny would have weighed anywhere between 115-120lbs when he started out.

pacquiao v morales aged 26 weighed 139lbs

mayweather v n'dou aged 26 weighed 140lbs

my point being, yes manny fought at 106 but c'mon everyone knows he would have dehydrated to make that weight. he has weighed similar weights to floyd throughout his career and they have similar achievements. why is it that one of them be on steroids if they both have similar stats?

----------


## Tyson8583

I just like to say that I could see either one of them taking steroids . Mayweather has been retired and Pacquiao has grown a lot. I don't put anybody on a pedestal because almost everyone is capable. With that said

Pacquiao is making too much of this blood testing. Both guys have to do the same thing. So if it drains one guy for the fight it'll drain the other. It all started as Mayweather playing mind games but it has elevated. Even Bob Arum is quoted saying that Pacquiao is making too much of this. 


Speed and Defense against Speed and Offense. Bottom line Manny doesn't have any choose. He is going to fight Marquez if the Mayweather fight doesn't go threw. Is that some kind of joke? Marquez can't handle Pacman anymore, not now that he's a two handed fighter. 

The only other fighter out there is an old Mosley.

----------


## BgMc31

> are you saying that it is impossible for a 5'7 male at 16 years of age to go from 106lbs to 144lbs in 15 years without the use of AAS? also considering that at the lower weights there would have been a hell of a lot of dehydrating to make that weight, anywhere between 10-14lbs. I would say manny would have weighed anywhere between 115-120lbs when he started out.
> 
> pacquiao v morales aged 26 weighed 139lbs
> 
> mayweather v n'dou aged 26 weighed 140lbs
> 
> my point being, yes manny fought at 106 but c'mon everyone knows he would have dehydrated to make that weight. he has weighed similar weights to floyd throughout his career and they have similar achievements. why is it that one of them be on steroids if they both have similar stats?


1st of all I dont believe manny is juicing, I'm just saying that the people in floyd's camp have a legitimate concern. Floyd is naturally a bigger man than Pacquiao. That's what I'm saying.

----------


## energizer bunny

definately all about mind games....the point of view, that if you have nothing to hide then pacman should just take the test is 100% valid....BUT if that is not the regulations for the fight then no one has the right to change the rules!......there is going to be shit talked right up untill the fight and probably after. i just hope this fight goes ahead.

----------


## Cassano

> 1st of all I dont believe manny is juicing, I'm just saying that the people in floyd's camp have a legitimate concern. Floyd is naturally a bigger man than Pacquiao. That's what I'm saying.


lawsuit avoided lol!

----------


## dangerous dan

what a load of shit, he will take the tests neither of the boxers will have took shit. Also i believe money is dreading this fight really doesnt want this to happen

----------


## redz

I have no doubt pac is on some serious shit, but these days almost everyone is.

----------


## BgMc31

Faggot ass PacMan is gonna fight Clottey...

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4806180
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4808708

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

All because of Mayweather.

----------


## BgMc31

> All because of Mayweather.



What does Manny have to hide? Why blame Mayweather? Why would Manny walk away from $30-$40 million because of a blood test 14days before the fight? What does Manny have to hide?

----------


## BgMc31

According to New York Daily News boxing writer, Tim Smith, PacMan may have something to hide...

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/mo...of_ethics.html

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> What does Manny have to hide? Why blame Mayweather? Why would Manny walk away from $30-$40 million because of a blood test 14days before the fight? What does Manny have to hide?


A test 30 days before the fight and another the night of the fight isn't enough for Mayweather ??? 

Manny isn't the one who's walking away from this fight ... to be honest I would look elsewhere too if this shit was being pulled on me... it's Mayweather's camp that's stopping this fight from happening.

----------


## BgMc31

I disagree. Floyd agreed to blood testing 14days out, PacMan bawked at that. Floyd still wants to fight PacMan, Manny and Bob Arum are the one's who said the fight was off. So how does that not mean Manny isn't walking away from this fight.

How does a man with multiple tattoos claim to be freaked out by needles. It makes no sense. Anyway if you took a look at the article I posted in the NY Daily News you'll see that Manny may have something to hide.

----------


## Cassano

sorry floyd your not bigger than the sport! why change the rules now, youve never asked for blood tests in your previous 40 fights?

i heard teddy atlas sayin that according to his source pacmans camp sent EMAILS askin what the penalty would be IF HE TESTED POSITIVE and COULD THEY KEEP IT SECRET? 

yeah right teddy as if thats the kind of thing thats going to be communicated via email. go back to wiping tysons forehead!

----------


## BgMc31

> sorry floyd your not bigger than the sport! why change the rules now, youve never asked for blood tests in your previous 40 fights?
> 
> i heard teddy atlas sayin that according to his source pacmans camp sent EMAILS askin what the penalty would be IF HE TESTED POSITIVE and COULD THEY KEEP IT SECRET? 
> 
> yeah right teddy as if thats the kind of thing thats going to be communicated via email. go back to wiping tysons forehead!


What Teddy Atlas was reporting was a report from the NY Daily News boxing columnist. So it isn't heresay. You might want to check that out.

----------


## Cassano

> What Teddy Atlas was reporting was a report from the NY Daily News boxing columnist. So it isn't heresay. You might want to check that out.


journalist dont lie, must be true!

----------


## BgMc31

> journalist dont lie, must be true!


Never said that...don't be an ass!!!

----------


## Cassano

> Never said that...don't be an ass!!!


c'mon man it was a ludicrous statement by Atlas and not the first either. hes a bitter egomaniac! hes entitled to his opinion like everyone else but his always seems to be negative bullshit!

----------


## BgMc31

You're right, Atlas is bitter that is why I researched the statement to see if it was valid. Plus Atlas has never been a big Mayweather fan he's always been a big fan of Pacman that is why this seems to be a bit more validity to this. Check out the Daily news column. The guy who wrote it is well respected in the sports and boxing community. But seriously, why would Pacman walk awaay from $30 million? I mean does he realize what he could do with that much money in the Philiipines? Regardless of whether or not Mayweather is trying to change the rules, he's not asking for anything he wouldn't do himself. Besides how can a man with a butt-load of tattoos bawk at a blood test 14days before a fight. If he's clean, it shouldn't be an issue. And if he is so confident he can beat Mayweather, he should be jumping at the chance to shut Floyd's mouth.

----------


## CORR24

This is the kind of shit that ruined boxing, money and bad people. Boxing will never be the same.

----------


## BgMc31

> This is the kind of shit that ruined boxing, money and bad people. Boxing will never be the same.


I TOTALLY AGREE!!! Boxing never seems to be able to put together the fights the public wants to see. Egos get in the way. It still boggles the mind that anyone could turn down $30-$40million to prove a point!!! Absolutely ridiculous. I've been a boxing purest all my life and a casual fan of MMA, but its really getting to a point where boxing sickens me. I hurts that the sport I love continues to dig itself a deeper and deeper hole!!!

----------


## icepick27

This is boxings biggest fight in the last 10 year maybe more and still iam no even that excited ab out ,money and greed ruined this sport ...mayweather in 12 or late ko ...and iam not a mayweather fan either he is just a pure boxer and to big for pacman

----------


## Brown Ninja

I just want to see the damn fight happen already!

----------


## Cassano

> You're right, Atlas is bitter that is why I researched the statement to see if it was valid. Plus Atlas has never been a big Mayweather fan he's always been a big fan of Pacman that is why this seems to be a bit more validity to this. Check out the Daily news column. The guy who wrote it is well respected in the sports and boxing community. But seriously, why would Pacman walk awaay from $30 million? I mean does he realize what he could do with that much money in the Philiipines? Regardless of whether or not Mayweather is trying to change the rules, he's not asking for anything he wouldn't do himself. Besides how can a man with a butt-load of tattoos bawk at a blood test 14days before a fight. If he's clean, it shouldn't be an issue. And if he is so confident he can beat Mayweather, he should be jumping at the chance to shut Floyd's mouth.


i dont think pacquaio's camp would send emails asking what the penalties would be if he tested positive then a few days later file a case for defamation of character.surely GB would just produce these in court and the case would be settled there and then?

have a look on the net for pacquiao and morales comments after the first fight, pacquaio gave blood a few times before the fight and said he felt weaker and morales said somethin similar like he couldnt feel his punches and pacquiao said he'd feel them in the next fight. that is why i think pacquiao has asked for a cut off of 22days.

----------


## WDMF

This is BS. The fighters should follow the protocols that are in place today, whatever they may be. That's the bottom line. Do you go changing the rules right before the Super bowl? Nope. 

Manny should not have to give into special circumstance just because someone is suspicious. I would say the same thing if the shoe was on the other foot. 

A guy can't gain 5lbs a year without being accused of being on steroids ? WTF? I mean hell, he's only 140 or so. This whole thing is way overblown. No fighter should not have to follow the WISHES of another fighter. Just the CURRENT RULES on the boxing commission. That's why laws, regulations, protocols exist.

----------


## BgMc31

> This is BS. The fighters should follow the protocols that are in place today, whatever they may be. That's the bottom line. Do you go changing the rules right before the Super bowl? Nope. 
> 
> Manny should not have to give into special circumstance just because someone is suspicious. I would say the same thing if the shoe was on the other foot. 
> 
> A guy can't gain 5lbs a year without being accused of being on steroids? WTF? I mean hell, he's only 140 or so. This whole thing is way overblown. No fighter should not have to follow the WISHES of another fighter. Just the CURRENT RULES on the boxing commission. That's why laws, regulations, protocols exist.


You can't compare this situation in boxing to changing rules in football, thats ridiculous.

Anyway, the fight is off. PacMan is fighting Clottey on 3/13 and it looks like Mayweather and Mosely are talking about fighting now that Berto has pulled out of his fight with Mosely.

----------


## bigjoe30

> He doesnt really want to fight Manny they knew Manny didnt like to give blood within 30 days of the fight its against his training routine, its like havin sex before a fight most boxers dont do it. Mayweather is lookin for a way out of this fight Manny said he would give urine that close to the fight but not blood he feels it will make him weaker. Boxings rules on testing doesnt take blood within 30 days of the fight but mayweathers people want to change the rules its bullshit. Manny said he would give blood immediatley post fight so y would he agree to do that if he was on anything. Bottom line mayweather is a bitch!


i agree 100% the guy is afraid. he finally has real comp and they start shit.

----------


## KASSIUS

> He doesnt really want to fight Manny they knew Manny didnt like to give blood within 30 days of the fight its against his training routine, its like havin sex before a fight most boxers dont do it. Mayweather is lookin for a way out of this fight Manny said he would give urine that close to the fight but not blood he feels it will make him weaker. Boxings rules on testing doesnt take blood within 30 days of the fight but mayweathers people want to change the rules its bullshit. Manny said he would give blood immediatley post fight so y would he agree to do that if he was on anything. Bottom line mayweather is a bitch!


bottomline pacman wants to cheat . floyd is going to give the same blood test and have the same weakness. Mayweather will destroy this guy unless pacman and his team finds a way to Cheat. If you dont agree to let pacman cheat then he wont take the fight. i think we see who the B*tch is foreal.

----------


## Times Roman

Pacman kicked Antonio's asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!

----------

